

Truffle.io - let's make meeting someone very simple - pacifi30
http://www.truffle.io/

======
pacifi30
Want to know opinions of you guys on my approach :)

Its dead simple, get verified through your email, upload your pictures and
simply ask someone out for a date.

It take forever on current dating sites to meet someone primarily due to the
fact that there is no trust and also there is too much back and forth
messaging even before you have met the user in person

~~~
shanelja
It says "Beta launching with the following companies in Seattle" so I'm
assuming you are only accepting applications from those companies at the
moment?

How will you verify the person works at these companies, or that they are
indeed working professionals in the future (once the scope presumably
expands)?

One thing bugging me is that if all people have to go off is a photo, this
could effectively just become a "pretty girl gets 1,000 date requests, not so
pretty girl gets none, or some but only off sleazes" kind of service - not
nice, but unfortunately it is the nature of us to mostly be attracted to
people who are physically attractive when we have no more to go off.

Also, how do you know these people are matched at all? They could be
completely unmatched - it only takes a few bad dates at the start to kill off
this idea through people saying how terrible the service is.

Apart from these issues, I like the simplicity of the idea.

~~~
pacifi30
For beta yes, I am only getting people from the companies that currently in
Seattle but I am going to expand it further shortly.

Verification is done via the work email but once verified you ll able to
change the email to your personal one as I assume that people dont like to use
their work email.

So as you said, really online dating works only on pictures right now but the
pictures is not about how you look, you can also put a pic of your bike and
you going around that actually shows that you are a outdoor person. Everyone
knows that the text/essays written on the dating site are not actually true.

Also, I have hooks in place to make sure that all the pretty girls don't get
bombarded at the same time. As a user, you ll be presented with folks whose
names start with 'A', 'M' on Mondays, 'B' & 'G' on Tuesdays and so on. This
way a hot girl will only get messages two or three times a week depending upon
the algorithm and she ll have a chance to take a look at the people who
messaged her patiently as compared to scenario where she just dont even read
the 1000 messages that she got.

------
anupamk
Yeah, the current dating scene seems complicated than it needs to be. I'd love
to see a minimalistic approach, and also know how you handle the matching
task.

